# The owl



## denoel (Jun 15, 2013)

Can someone explain to me the significance of the owl to the craft.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 17, 2013)

denoel said:


> Can someone explain to me the significance of the owl to the craft.



What degree is supposed to reference?  It's not mentioned in the three degrees in the 2 versions I learned nor in the 3rd one I'm learning now.  i don't recall reference to owls is Scottish Rite or Shrine either.

A night hunting bird - Most lodges meet in the evening.  The owl is the mascot of Athena Greek goddess of wisdom - Wisdom is one of the symbols of the Worshipful Master of the local lodges.  If some regular jurisdiction were to have an owl mentioned in their version of the ritual it would work okay.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 20, 2013)

Not specifically Masonic, but a good use of symbolism:

http://www.mille.org/people/rlpages/landes-rob.html


----------



## crono782 (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess a good question is where did you hear/see that? I know of no references in Scottish rite, blue lodge, or chapter/council degrees. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BEDickey (Jun 20, 2013)

The owl has long been a symbol of wisdom, rather then intelligence. A smart person can still be blindsided by darkness, a wise person sees threw the darkness, as does the owl.


----------



## denoel (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank u all for the clarity.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

